# Keep calm, grind flat



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Interesting Article on Mahlkoenig.

Saw this linked on "another site" and thought might be of interest to some people on here .

http://gcrmag.com/marketing/view/mahlkoenigs-coffee-grinder-technology-and-craftsmanship


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers Boots, will read that later.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Love the part about build quality .... Sigh


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice article, cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Good read Bootsy


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a good very interesting article Bootsy.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

CallumT said:


> Love the part about build quality .... Sigh


Callum,

Why is this? Aren't the ek43s built like tanks?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

charris said:


> Callum,
> 
> Why is this? Aren't the ek43s built like tanks?


Well, mine certainly is


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Built like old tractors


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

30 yr old tractors


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Built like old tractors


Plastic tractors?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to be really into that stuff but not so much these days. I'm an ex tractor fan.

 

Sorry, the worse the joke the more I laugh.

Coat, door, gone!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks boots, interesting read!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

hotmetal said:


> Coat, door, gone!


Was it a blue coat? sounds like Jeebsy


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Paint work... I pulled around an inch square off with cheap electrical tape.

I suppose I mean fit and finish and finish certainly isn't long lasting


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Solid build on them but dated technology (that works) and as Callum says the paint finish is way to delicate on a commercial machine. The one we took to the london coffee festival had chips out of the base from placing a jam funnel on it (you just have to be careful with these)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Excuse to get it sprayed...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Makes me want to own a K30 now.

big stroke of luck on my part though .......I'm skint .


----------

